# Recording Vocals Through a PodXT... ???



## Nik (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've heard that it's possible to record vocals through the Pod (by using it as a pre-amp) and actually have it sound pretty decent. Anyway, I want to learn how to do this, but I'm a total n00b to this so I'm not sure how to go about it.

I've tried plugging in microphones, through a conversion jack, directly into the 1/4" input of my PodXTLive, and I've also tried taking the output from a PA and feeding that into the input. Both times, it worked, but the signal was extremely quiet and feeble, and impossible to work with. 

So, I'm guessing that guitars have much more intense input signal than mics, so I'd need some sort of cable/device that amplifies the mic signal properly... ? What am I doing wrong/what do I need?

Any help in doing this will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Drew (Apr 16, 2007)

Doesn't the XT have a "clean preamp" model? Or was that the J Station I'm confusing it with?


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 16, 2007)

Are you running the POD with no models? I think there's a "tube preamp" that's more intended for this kind of thing than anything with guitar. I think that's what Drew was thinking of. Running that amp model should let you increase the volume, and it might make it sound nicer as well.


----------



## Nik (Apr 16, 2007)

Ah, OK, found the tube pre-amp, thanks guys! Anything else I need to know? Am I just supposed to use the tube pre-amp with absolutely nothing else? 

I'll give it a shot this Friday when I'm over at our vocalist's house


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd imagine that's how you're supposed to run it. With a regular tube preamp you'd just be going from the mic to the preamp to the mixing board anyway, and I wouldn't imagine your voice would sound as good through a stack of V30s  Let us know how it works!


----------



## Drew (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, you CAN use effects and EQ, but generally anything you'd put on a vocal (compression, EQ, reverb, de-essing, whatever) you're probably better off doing in the mix. I'd go as dry and pure as possible.


----------



## Nik (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot fellas, I'll let you guys know how it went (if all goes well there'll be some tracks with vocals on the way, too  )


----------



## jarrydn (Apr 16, 2007)

I tend to run all my guttural death metal vocals through the PODxt. Tube preamp, with a ton of compression and EQ. It works really well, especially for doing inhales. The advantage of doing things in the POD, as opposed to doing it post-production, is you instantly hear the results.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry to revive a 3 year old thread but I'm trying to do the same thing. So I should just use the Tube preamp with no cab? Because this isn't working for me, I'm not getting any sound at all...


----------



## GalacticDeath (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok nevermind, I got it to work but the levels are still too low. Any advice?


----------



## Tree (Oct 19, 2010)

GalacticDeath said:


> Ok nevermind, I got it to work but the levels are still too low. Any advice?



If you're using a condensor you need 48v/phantom power. If not, project better or turn the volume up on the "preamp". Also make sure that all of your cables are in good condition etc.


----------



## Prime (Oct 20, 2010)

Also have to figure whether the mic is *High Impedance (HiZ)* or *Low Impedance (LoZ). 

*A HiZMic is probrably going to be a cheap mic and will typically have a unbalance 1/4 " jack.A LoZ mic is usually of higher quality but will probably result in a low signal*.*

Perhaps that is what you are experiencing.


----------

